# Range



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Here is my normal range on the left in the pic. Under the Christmas tree was a pellet rifle target/trap with two small (2") orange flippers. They are on the right in the pic. The targets are 35-40 yards out. At this distance, I was not sure I could hit them. Well, I could 3 out of 5 shots. At this distance, you get people's attention shooting at 2" targets. On the left is an old IBM school bell (8") from the 50s hanging on a shepherd's hook and a large tomato can. I am sure they can hear it ring 100 plus times a day around here. Funny thing is, not one of these yuppie men have come over to ask if they could take a shot in the 8 years I have been shooting here....


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is quite a long shot to those targets. I don't think I have that much distance in my backyard to try and make a shot that long. For me 20 yards is plenty long so good on you!

Cheers


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Hmmm, I just happen to have an old bell collection from my grandmother... 
A couple school bells may be repurposed now


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> That is quite a long shot to those targets. I don't think I have that much distance in my backyard to try and make a shot that long. For me 20 yards is plenty long so good on you!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, it took 7 years of practice and 6 months of befriending John Jeffries to be able to do it. This is the first winter that I have been able to shoot, as the BSB does not slow down in the cold like TBG does that I used for the last 6.5 years.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Hmmm, I just happen to have an old bell collection from my grandmother...
> A couple school bells may be repurposed now


I like to go out after midnight and hit those targets on moonlit nights and after dark with a small spot light....It drives the Yuppies crazy.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Impressive accuracy at that distance!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting range


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Tobor8Man said:


> Impressive accuracy at that distance!


Thanks.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting range


That pic is taken from an opened sliding glass door. I most all adverse weather conditions I can stand in my living room and reach those targets To the left of the pic there is a string I use as a target and a tattle tail for wind.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Moon is bright tonight, cold 28 degrees F. I could see the silver tomato can clear. I gave it a pure fit just now with that new white wasp ftc. The BSB showed no slow down at this temperature and the white band and white fork tip proved helpful at night compared to dark bands and dark fork tips. I am sure the neighbors enjoyed it.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I am very sad, today, to report to you all that my 1950's IBM School Bell (rang a perfect 'A' ) and the large tomato can were stolen by a true to life Coward. In one way, I can rest at night, assured, that these Yuppies were driven stark raving mad by my slingshot addiction. Well, I put three back in their place and flat out hammered it today. I also ordered a couple more fire bells, as well as some steel gongs. I will go to Lowes and get a half a dozen Sheppard's hooks and line the wood's edge with them.

Back to the Coward. Only one person came out and grumbled and mumbled when I very quickly replaced the targets and started shooting. A fox always smells it's own den, and criminals return to crime scenes. I think I heard 'Idiot'. In any event, 25 years ago I would have made him return them the way he found them. I am not that person anymore. But it made me study Forgiveness.

Forgiveness to a Christian, was taught to me to be unconditional, until I dived deeper in to it. Here is what I found:

3 Take heed to yourselves: If thy brother trespass against thee, rebuke him; and if he repent, forgive him.

4 And if he trespass against thee seven times in a day, and seven times in a day turn again to thee, saying, I repent; thou shalt forgive him.

Modern people took the meat and potatoes out of it. Rebuke and Repent. NOT unconditional forgiveness.

In any event. at the end of the day his wife sleeps with a coward and a thief. I have to get back to practice now....


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Well said.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, check out eBay for used drum cymbals, great targets, and cheap! Put them high in the trees.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, check out eBay for used drum cymbals, great targets, and cheap! Put them high in the trees.


I called my local guitar shop yesterday with thoughts of 12" cymbals.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Sounds like a few dry ice bombs are in order 
Big gulp 32oz pepsi are easiest with the wide mouth or 2ltr bottles go big boom 
The best part is, there's nothing left except small pieces of a plastic bottle when done right. I have a friend who delivers pharmaceuticals, so he brings the dry ice over by the van load  We use to make them for fun at the kids birthday parties, etc. 
Put a couple inches in, pour water in until it starts smoking fast, cap and toss fast. If you don't put enough in it takes longer but still works


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Sounds like a few dry ice bombs are in order
> Big gulp 32oz pepsi are easiest with the wide mouth or 2ltr bottles go big boom
> The best part is, there's nothing left except small pieces of a plastic bottle when done right. I have a friend who delivers pharmaceuticals, so he brings the dry ice over by the van load  We use to make them for fun at the kids birthday parties, etc.
> Put a couple inches in, pour water in until it starts smoking fast, cap and toss fast. If you don't put enough in it takes longer but still works


There is not much worse than a thief...


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well in 7 days since a coward stole my targets, like a thief in the night. I have literally hammered the two pans, over a thousand times or more.....and more. I wore out two band sets. They are louder in an obnoxious way. 🍌


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

:rofl: hahaha :rofl:


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

You might also consider installing a trail camera so you can positively identify the person responsible for any future thefts. Then ask for the return of your stuff when you show the photos to them.

While you are forgiving the thief, you might also consider what made them take that action. Neighbors might not mind mild noise during the day, but might be upset with night time noise. You could muffle or limit the ringing at night... There might be some folks who need their sleep to recover from illness or who need to work the next day to support their families.

Good luck with your adventures


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've studied thievery and read 1000's of case studies on the profession in about 30 years of work trying to figure them out. In this case the perpetrator didn't leave with your bell. He threw it as far away from that center point as possible. I would take a few minutes to walk circles around your range to find it. I bet it is under some leaves right around there somewhere. If the thief took it, he would have to lie when confronted. If he didn't take it for that reason then it about 40ft away from where you hung it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I've studied thievery and read 1000's of case studies on the profession in about 30 years of work trying to figure them out. In this case the perpetrator didn't leave with your bell. He threw it as far away from that center point as possible. I would take a few minutes to walk circles around your range to find it. I bet it is under some leaves right around there somewhere. If the thief took it, he would have to lie when confronted. If he didn't take it for that reason then it about 40ft away from where you hung it up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are the third person to tell me that same thing. Problem is if I were the thief, I would enjoy watching me look through the woods. I will not give them that satisfaction. As cheap as they are I ordered a few more. I have studied people's weakness over the years. For example, the exercise crowd will put black spandex bands over their weak knee, elbow or wrist. If I needed to, that is the first place I would go for. To help elevate their heart rate, you know.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

ZippyBands said:


> You might also consider installing a trail camera so you can positively identify the person responsible for any future thefts. Then ask for the return of your stuff when you show the photos to them.
> 
> While you are forgiving the thief, you might also consider what made them take that action. Neighbors might not mind mild noise during the day, but might be upset with night time noise. You could muffle or limit the ringing at night... There might be some folks who need their sleep to recover from illness or who need to work the next day to support their families.
> 
> Good luck with your adventures


I have over 30 years in commercial electronic security (CCTV, Access Control, Fire Alarms, Intrusion Alarms). The problem is, if I had video of someone stealing from me, I would confront them. So cameras would land me in jail. As to shooting on one full moon a month....all they had to do was ask and I would stop. To take something that belongs to me is wrong.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > I've studied thievery and read 1000's of case studies on the profession in about 30 years of work trying to figure them out. In this case the perpetrator didn't leave with your bell. He threw it as far away from that center point as possible. I would take a few minutes to walk circles around your range to find it. I bet it is under some leaves right around there somewhere. If the thief took it, he would have to lie when confronted. If he didn't take it for that reason then it about 40ft away from where you hung it up!
> ...


Haha! Yea I see the fun of just adding more bells to the party! I put the hurt on an old cowbell at my last house just to make the crazy guy next door, with the crazy dogs, to go crazy. When we moved I left the dinged up bell in his mailbox as a souvenir of my departure. I suppose in the end it is all fun and games until somebody tries to take your fun away!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


The dog worship here is severe. These people think nothing of letting their dogs urinate on your lawn as they walk by. I fought that battle for years. In today's society the dog reigns king. They are no longer made to stop barking or urinating when and where they want. All you are supposed to say to a dog owner is 'Oh he is sooooo cute, What is his name?, Can I take a selfie with him????" I am suffering from moderate to severe dog-fatigue. A few years back, I waged a war against the people and their beast. They left dog feces with fresh grass on my steps. As I am an old school, red-neck, so I fried up a pound of bacon and poured the grease on the feces. The next dog that came by ate it up and licked the concrete clean. Ahhhh, the joys of neighbors.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Grease and the Feces. That sounds like a great name for my next band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, I am pleased to report that the Range is open. I have had no further cowardly, thievery of my property. I had to order another 50lbs of steel shot. as I have flat out hammered those frying pans again and again. I was raised to believe there is not much worse than a thief or a coward, but a cowardly thief?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Personal Pan Cut Challenge


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

horsefeathers!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> horsefeathers!


I bet the neighbors wish they had left that bell alone.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cymbals make poor targets. This lasted one afternoon.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Update:

This morning at 9:30 I had a liberal. yuppie neighbor marched over while I was shooting and demand that I stop immediately. Mind you, I have been shooting here for 8 years. He then claimed that if I did not do as he said, that he was going to take a civil case out against me for disturbing the neighbors. I told him to go ..... So I called the local cops...The cop said it was fine to shoot slingshots in the county as they are not considered firearms. I asked him about disturbing their peace. He read off some legalese. Basically I was not standing out there hitting a pot with a hammer to intentionally disturb them, I was using the slingshot as it was intended to be used. He claimed the guy was 'puffing'. In any event I would not be surprised if he follows thru with a group of liberal neighbors. My Trump signs are still lingering in their minds.

Are any of you all lawyers and feel like helping me with this nonsense?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, no lawyers in the house...that is a good thing, by the way. So would you all send me some pics of your Catch Box/ Range. I will now need to go from 40 yards to about 60 feet. So now I need small soft targets. Sad days around here. Cowards that hide behind lawyers and civil courts as opposed to knocking on my front door like a man. The coward that stole my targets and now wishes to sue us is a retired Light Colonel from the Army. I have never seen Vets treat Vets this way. I guess he has never gotten over not being selected to attend The War College in Carlisle PA and being advanced to Full Colonel.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, here is a pic of the portable target system I use. You can get one at Dicks. Hope it helps.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I can not express to you all in words the loss I feel by not shooting my targets 7-800 times a day, rain or shine.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

After repeated conversations with the light colonel, for 5 months on his morning walk, he was mentally demoralized to a point that he looks down when he sees me now. I put my long range back up 8 or 10 months ago. No one has uttered a word about a slingshot or target since. I feel sorry for him, actually.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> After repeated conversations with the light colonel, for 5 months on his morning walk, he was mentally demoralized to a point that he looks down when he sees me now. I put my long range back up 8 or 10 months ago. No one has uttered a word about a slingshot or target since. I feel sorry for him, actually.


I get where your coming from but I'm thinking practical here. You said something about buying another 50lbs of steel... To me I'd want to hold onto that ammo as long as possible so I'm not spending 100$ every couple of weeks. You can still shoot but why not into a box of some sort where the sound will be muffled and your ammo saved? Just curious is all 🙂


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I get where your coming from but I'm thinking practical here. You said something about buying another 50lbs of steel... To me I'd want to hold onto that ammo as long as possible so I'm not spending 100$ every couple of weeks. You can still shoot but why not into a box of some sort where the sound will be muffled and your ammo saved? Just curious is all 🙂


The 50lbs was to reinforce the fact that you can not steal from me and get your desired result. If he had come to me with respect, I would have softened the targets or compromised and not shot 2-3 days a week. I have a short range with soft targets...


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> The 50lbs was to reinforce the fact that you can not steal from me and get your desired result. If he had come to me with respect, I would have softened the targets or compromised and not shot 2-3 days a week. I have a short range with soft targets...
> View attachment 371912


I see I see. Makes sense lol you had to make a point, completely understandable! Nice range and drum catch box! I thought you running though 50lbs was just how you got down lol my mistake 😁


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I see I see. Makes sense lol you had to make a point, completely understandable! Nice range and drum catch box! I thought you running though 50lbs was just how you got down lol my mistake 😁


75% of any 50lbs that I order is not recycled.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> 75% of any 50lbs that I order is not recycled.


Right on. I like to keep them until they all magically disappear.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Slide-Easy said:


> Update:
> 
> This morning at 9:30 I had a liberal. yuppie neighbor marched over while I was shooting and demand that I stop immediately. Mind you, I have been shooting here for 8 years. He then claimed that if I did not do as he said, that he was going to take a civil case out against me for disturbing the neighbors. I told him to go ..... So I called the local cops...The cop said it was fine to shoot slingshots in the county as they are not considered firearms. I asked him about disturbing their peace. He read off some legalese. Basically I was not standing out there hitting a pot with a hammer to intentionally disturb them, I was using the slingshot as it was intended to be used. He claimed the guy was 'puffing'. In any event I would not be surprised if he follows thru with a group of liberal neighbors. My Trump signs are still lingering in their minds.
> 
> Are any of you all lawyers and feel like helping me with this nonsense?


I've spent my entire life in confrontation after confrontation with peers and authority figures because I didn't fit in or go with the norm. I felt absolutely compelled to protect my rights and defend whatever I was doing or saying if it wasn't "wrong".

My father repeatedly told me that I need to learn to pick my battles. I repeatedly told him that I didn't have a choice because what I was doing/saying wasn't wrong and so I needed to defend it.

I'm 32 now and I think I would just stuff a shirt or old towel in the back of the pan/bell/etc. If anything, I think it would alleviate a lot of stress to not have to think about someone stealing my targets or pounding on my door.

That being said, I love crows and use a crow call in the afternoons to call my friends over to give them nuts. I'm sure none of my neighbors appreciate it but I try not to do it every day. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I've spent my entire life in confrontation after confrontation with peers and authority figures because I didn't fit in or go with the norm. I felt absolutely compelled to protect my rights and defend whatever I was doing or saying if it wasn't "wrong".
> 
> My father repeatedly told me that I need to learn to pick my battles. I repeatedly told him that I didn't have a choice because what I was doing/saying wasn't wrong and so I needed to defend it.
> 
> ...


I have met most people, in life, head on...simply because they were going in the wrong direction. 

If the only one that complained had come to me with respect and honor, he would have received a different reaction from me.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I've spent my entire life in confrontation after confrontation with peers and authority figures because I didn't fit in or go with the norm. I felt absolutely compelled to protect my rights and defend whatever I was doing or saying if it wasn't "wrong".
> 
> My father repeatedly told me that I need to learn to pick my battles. I repeatedly told him that I didn't have a choice because what I was doing/saying wasn't wrong and so I needed to defend it.
> 
> ...


Other than ravens, crows are the most intelligent birds that we have in the USA. I use this youtube video on a bluetooth loudspeaker.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Slide-Easy said:


> I have met most people, in life, head on...simply because they were going in the wrong direction.
> 
> If the only one that complained had come to me with respect and honor, he would have received a different reaction from me.


I get that.


----------

